# Hi everyone!



## ChromatikKritters (Mar 1, 2018)

My name is Rachel and I've been breeding exhibitions mice in the US for almost a year now. I lost a lot of my stock back in the fall of 2017 to pneumonia brought in from a rat, however now I am slowly building back up with progress! Varieties I work with are agouti, cinnamon, champagne, cream/ivory/bone, black tan, and Hereford.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Rachel!


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Welcome! 

Your mice sound gorgeous


----------

